# Intact male, Henry Cty AC (metro Atlanta)



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

***
PLEASE CROSSPOST and contact <[email protected]> if you can help. 

Begin forwarded message:


Date: June 7, 2008 7:58:00 AM EDT
Kennel ID # 5/29-2024
Unaltered male
Unknown history, picked up stray.

This is a VERY nice GSD who needs some training but doesn't deserve to die. He's at Henry County AC and I could help with transportation if necessary.
***


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That would be this dog........

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=704479&page=1#Post704479


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This thread is being locked -- duplicate.


----------

